# UltraEdit Users: ITCL Syntax Highlighting



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

For those using UltraEdit, here's a copy of the TCL syntax highlighting so that you can look at those ITCL files a little easier!

28-Feb: v1.1: Updated to allow collapsing of nested items (procs, ifs, etc).


----------



## johnnye (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Colin, I've been meaning to do something similar for a while but never quite found the time to get round to it, so you've saved me a job! Excellent


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Bump.

28-Feb: v1.1: Updated to allow collapsing of nested items (procs, ifs, etc).


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

OK sounds good, but what do I do with it?? (New Ultraedit user)


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

you need to copy the text of th document above, open the word file in use by ultra edit and paste what you copied at the end.

edit: Have a look here

http://www.ultraedit.com/index.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=164


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

???????

I opened the .txt file, copied the content

Opened a .tcl file with ultraedit

Pasted the .txt file at the end of the .tcl file.....

and that's what I get - text pasted at the end of the .tcl file - nothing special happened?

Obviously that's not what you meant


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Sorry, I realised I hadn't desrcibed the process very well.

Have a look at the link in my edit


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

AHA

Thanks for the link!


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

OK - here's what I do when installing new highlighting, which might help.

Open UltraEdit
Advanced>Configuration>Editor Display>Syntax Highlighting
Make a note of 'Full pathname for wordlist'. This is where the settings for highlighting are.
Drop down the 'Language' setting at the top of the dialog. Look for the first 'Language xx' entry - these are spare 'slots'. 'Language 14' was my spare one.
Open the wordfile
Search>Find '/Lxx' (without quotes) where xx is the spare slot number. For example, '/L14'. You should *not* find anything. We're just making sure the slot is free. 
Open the file at the top of this post. The first line starts '/L14'. Change the 14 to whatever your spare number is.
Copy all the text from my file to the clipboard. Switch to the UltraEdit wordfile
CTRL-END to get to the end of the wordfile, press <ENTER> and paste my highlight stuff.
Save and exit. Restart UltraEdit and open a TCL\ITCL file.

WARNING! If you install an UltraEdit update, or re-install you will be asked if you want to overwrite your wordfile. Say no! A safer solution is to rename the wordfile and change the UltraEdit parameters to point to your new file rather than the default.

Finally - a shameless plug for UltraEdit. One VERY useful feature is you can open files via FTP. This means I can open a script on my TiVo, UltraEdit FTPs it down to my PC, allows me to edit the file and when I press 'Save' it FTPs it back.


----------

